# Bussit > Muuta busseista >  Listaus: vuonna 2017 rekisteröidyt uudet linja-autot Suomessa

## KriZuu

Uusi vuosi käyntiin:

Lehtimäen Liikenne #44 (JKK-502), Setra S 519 HD
Lehtimäen Liikenne #45 (JKK-501), Setra S 519 HD

----------


## KriZuu

Korsisaari:

*YJJ-639* Setra S 516 HD/2 2017-01-03
*YJJ-640* Setra S 516 HD/2 2017-01-04
*YJJ-641* Setra S 516 HD/2 2017-01-04

----------


## Karosa

Lehtimäen Liikenteelle musta Setra S516 HDH kylkinumerolla 209. Rekisteritunnus on GMK-938.

----------


## Karosa

> Lehtimäen Liikenteelle musta Setra S516 HDH kylkinumerolla 209. Rekisteritunnus on GMK-938.


Myös GMK-936 on samanmallinen Setra S 516 HDH, mutta omistajasta ei tietoa, epäilys kylläkin.

----------


## KriZuu

> Myös GMK-936 on samanmallinen Setra S 516 HDH, mutta omistajasta ei tietoa, epäilys kylläkin.


Lehtimäen, samoten kolmas samanlainen GMK-928. Rekisterillä GMK-929 on puolestaan uusi Setra S 511 HD, Lehtimäelle sekin.

----------


## LimoSWN

Bongasin leppävaaran terminaalissa tänään tällaisen.  
1+2 ovinenni keltainen. 


EOK-800
Mercedes-Benz O 530 Citaro O 530 Citaro Matalalattiainen yksikerroksinen (CE) 2ov 6374cm3 A
Käyttöönotto: 09.01.2017
Katsastettu: 26.09.2016
Seur.kats.: 09.07 - 09.01.2018
Vakuutus: Folksam
Omist: AMPERS BUSSTRAFIK AB, BOLLSTA
Lisää tietoja http://m.02.fi/chK1g (haettu: 20.1 klo 14.23 , linkki voimassa 24h)
Lähde: TraFi

----------


## KriZuu

> Bongasin leppävaaran terminaalissa tänään tällaisen.  
> 1+2 ovinenni keltainen. 
> 
> 
> EOK-800
> Mercedes-Benz O 530 Citaro O 530 Citaro Matalalattiainen yksikerroksinen (CE) 2ov 6374cm3 A
> Käyttöönotto: 09.01.2017
> Katsastettu: 26.09.2016
> Seur.kats.: 09.07 - 09.01.2018
> ...


Toisaalta alustanumero viittaisi vuosimalliin 2001.

----------


## Rehtori

> Toisaalta alustanumero viittaisi vuosimalliin 2001.


Kyseinen mallihan tuli tuotantoon 1997 ja on jo muutama vuosi sitten korvattu nykyisellä mallisarjalla. Ei siis voi olla uusi.

Olisikohan tämä http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/asp...nz%20O530%20MÜ

----------


## Eppu

Tuolla linkin takanahan alustanumero oli: WEB62804713106006. Ei löydy mitään tuolla ainakaan sbh:sta eli olisko uitettu jostain esim. Saksasta?

EDIT: kyllä tuo kuitenkin uusi on koska a-katsastus ilmoittaa että käyttöönottovuosi olisi 2017.

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Tämän Amperin Citaron (EOK-800) dokumentteihin on vissiin vahingossa kirjattu Suomeen rekisteröintipäivä myös käyttöönottopäiväksi.
Puhelinpalvelussa nimittäin sanottiin, että auto on entinen ruotsalainen WEE645 eli tämä: http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=35738
Tuossa hämää myös se, että auton alustanumero alkaa jo EvoBusin tunnuksella WEB eikä enää "emo-Mersun" tunnuksella WDB, joka on kirjattu Svensk Busshistoriaan (lähetin täydennysviestin).

----------


## Miska

> Tämän Amperin Citaron (EOK-800) dokumentteihin on vissiin vahingossa kirjattu Suomeen rekisteröintipäivä myös käyttöönottopäiväksi.
> Puhelinpalvelussa nimittäin sanottiin, että auto on entinen ruotsalainen WEE645 eli tämä: http://www.svenskbusshistoria.se/go/?id=35738
> Tuossa hämää myös se, että auton alustanumero alkaa jo EvoBusin tunnuksella WEB eikä enää "emo-Mersun" tunnuksella WDB, joka on kirjattu Svensk Busshistoriaan (lähetin täydennysviestin).


Tämä auto lieneekin aika harvinaisella varustuksella. Netistä löytyi sisäkuvakin.

----------


## Rehtori

Kehitysehdotus vuoden 2017 uusia rekisteröintejä koskevaan artikkeliin. Voisiko kaikille merkeille tehdä oman osion? Muut bussit osiota on hankala selata, koska mm. Mersuja rekisteröidään niin paljon. Tällöin artikkelin alussa olevaan matriisiin kertyisi helppolukuisesti taulukko kaikista merkeistä taulukossa.

----------


## kalle.

Nyholm #7, INM-997, Volvo 9711
Wiik&Ström #1, JKG-300, Volvo 9711

----------


## Joonas Pio

Wiik & Strömillä / Wasabusilla on uusi teli-9700, rekisteri JKG-300 ja kylkinumero 1.

----------


## KriZuu

Turun Kaupunkiliikenne 37 (NKS-337), Linkker 13 LE, 2017-01-09

----------


## Tenava

> Nyholm #7, INM-997, Volvo 9711
> Wiik&Ström #1, JKG-300, Volvo 9711


Voisitko tarkentaa mikä on toi Volvon malli 9711?

----------


## killerpop

> Voisitko tarkentaa mikä on toi Volvon malli 9711?


Se on B11R alustalle rakennettu. Kuten aiemmin on totuttu koodeihin 8707, 8712, 8907, 8908, 9508, 9509, 9708, 9709, 9712, 9713...

Nyholm #7 pitäisi olla 9700HD B11R 6x2 1572-1
Wiik & Ström #1 puolestaan 9700H B11R 6x2 1564-1

----------


## kalle.

Vainion Liikenne #94, YJE-154, VDL Futura FMD2-135/370

----------


## antsa

Ja Vainion 67 YJE-153 samanlainen Futura.

----------


## Tuomas

HelB 1613:
Rekisteritunnus XNV-316
Käyttöönotto 13.1.2017
Valmistenumero YK92LE131GA016010

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tilausliikenne Lampinen 26, Volvo B11R 9700HD UG, NKO-530

----------


## kuukanko

Lassen Autokoulu, Mercedes-Benz Tourismo K, JKK-493

----------


## Lasse

> Ja Vainion 67 YJE-153 samanlainen Futura.


Ei kuitenkan ihan, 67 on FHD2 129.

----------


## Sakke100

> Vainion Liikenne #94, YJE-154, VDL Futura FMD2-135/370


Tässä 94 kuvattuna 7. helmikuuta Helsinki-Turku pikavuorossa

----------


## Lasse

20.2.2017 on Liikenne Liikalalle rekisteröity uusi Scania Touring HD kilvillä FMN-594.

----------


## Bussimake

> Tässä 94 kuvattuna 7. helmikuuta Helsinki-Turku pikavuorossa


Tuo Vainion 94 ei ole uusi auto,niinkuin ei ole myöskään 67. Vainio on poistanut expressbus värejä autoistaan.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuo Vainion 94 ei ole uusi auto,niinkuin ei ole myöskään 67. Vainio on poistanut expressbus värejä autoistaan.


Kyllä ne ainakin ajoneuvoliikennerekisterin mukaan ovat uusia. Sen lisäksi Vainio on kyllä poistanut EB-värejä vanhoista busseistaan.

----------


## kalle.

Kivistö #8, JER-8, Volvo 9711H

----------


## antsa

Onko näistä tehty listausta edellisvuosien tapaan ? En ainakaan löydä sitä...

----------


## Karosa

Korsisaari #40, Iveco Bus Crossway = NKP-182.

----------


## Eppu

Henkilökuljetusmessuilla Pirkkahallissa näytillä joitakin uutuuksia, mm:

- Busmo NKO-568 VDL Futura FDD2-141/510 XNL603R100E036315, rekattu ilmeisesti 19.03.
- Lehtimäki #206 GMK-929 Setra S511HD WKK41020013122187
- Tilausliikenne Liikala FMN-594 Scania K450 IB6x2*4NB Touring (Higer) YS2K6X20001899102

----------


## KriZuu

Mäntän Tilausliikenne FMN-612, Scania Interlink HD

----------


## KriZuu

Aerobus FMN-554, Scania Citywide LE, 2017-01-17. CJB-772 on mennyt vaihdossa ja on Scanialla myytävänä.

----------


## killerpop

Pohjolan Turistiauto #75 INE-875 Volvo B11R 9700H UG YV3T2U822HA183980 1592-1
Pohjolan Turistiauto #178 INE-878 Volvo B11R 9700H UG YV3T2U824HA183981 1592-2

A-katsastus tuntee myös huhtikuussa 2017 käyttöönotetut INE-879 ja INE-883

----------


## kuukanko

Scandic Way UZP-415 Scania Touring HD

----------


## Karosa

Lehtimäki #72, Setra S515 HD = ZLL-341.

----------


## kalle.

TKL 72-75
BUO-972... ...BUO-975
Volvo 8908 RLE
K.otto 19.5

----------


## Eppu

Ventoniemelle 2 uutuutta:
Volvo B11R 9700S UG, YJR-139 (#39) ja YJR-149 (#49).

Korsisaarelle jälleen Iveco Crossway:
#63 CKT-220, VNE6236P70M028620.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsingissä pyörii uusi hopeanvärinen MB Tourismo RHD rekisterillä EOB-533. Itse ainakaan en nähnyt siinä omistajan/haltijan nimeä.

----------


## Rehtori

> Helsingissä pyörii uusi hopeanvärinen MB Tourismo RHD rekisterillä EOB-533. Itse ainakaan en nähnyt siinä omistajan/haltijan nimeä.


Haltija: Finnover Oy, Kerkkoo
Omistaja: De Lage Landen Finans AB, Suomen sivuliike
Käyttöönotto 24.5.2017
Tourismo RHD
Valmistenumero: WEB63241013275439
ISTUMAPAIKKOJA: 52

----------


## eemeli113

Vaasan Kaupungin autoja, liikennöitsijänä Vaasan Paikallisliikenne. Käyttöönotto tammikuussa 2017.

Scania K280UB 4x2 LB CNG / Scania Citywide LE
A7 MMX-812 (YS2K6X20001901692, Slupsk 419430)
A8 MMX-813 (YS2K6X20001901686, Slupsk 419431)
A9 MMX-814 (YS2K6X20001901700, Slupsk 419432)
A10 MMX-815 (YS2K6X20001901719, Slupsk 419433)
A11 MMX-816 (YS2K6X20001901731, Slupsk 419434)
A12 MMX-817 (YS2K6X20001901725, Slupsk 419435)

Nämä olivat osa 12 auton sarjaa, joista puolet otettiin käyttöön jo ennen uuttavuotta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Turun Kaupunkiliikenne 37 (NKS-337), Linkker 13 LE, 2017-01-09


Tammikuun havainnon jatkeeksi voidaan mainita, että helmikuussa yhtiölle on tullut samanlainen Linkker 38 (NKS-338), maaliskuussa 39 (NKS-339) ja huhtikuussa 40 (NKS-340). Aiheesta uutisoi mm. Hetku-lehti (SLHS) Heittohetkut-palstallaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Lentoparkilla/Aerobusilla on uusi Citywide, tuli tänäaamuna Tikkurilantiellä vastaan. Rekkariksi oli tihrustavinani CKT-297.

----------


## Eppu

> Lentoparkilla/Aerobusilla on uusi Citywide, tuli tänäaamuna Tikkurilantiellä vastaan. Rekkariksi oli tihrustavinani CKT-297.


Tuo lienee sitten #4 mikäli yhtään autoa ei ole poistunut.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Lentoparkilla/Aerobusilla on uusi Citywide, tuli tänäaamuna Tikkurilantiellä vastaan. Rekkariksi oli tihrustavinani CKT-297.


Samanlainen löytyy myös rekkarilla CKT-298.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tuo lienee sitten #4 mikäli yhtään autoa ei ole poistunut.


CKT-297 on kylkinumeroltaan 2.

----------


## Zambo

> CKT-297 on kylkinumeroltaan 2.


Scanian listoilta löytyy auto 3: https://used.scania.com/products/scania-2108226

----------


## Eppu

> CKT-297 on kylkinumeroltaan 2.


Jaha, sitten lie vanhat #1 ja #2 lie myös poistunu ja toinen CKT on sit #1. Eli koko kalusto uusittu...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Jaha, sitten lie vanhat #1 ja #2 lie myös poistunu ja toinen CKT on sit #1. Eli koko kalusto uusittu...


CKT-298 on juurikin kylkinumeroltaan 1.

----------


## Rattivaunu

HSL:n väreissä on kulkenut Linkker-sähköbussi ZLP-615 eri puolilla Helsinkiä aivan viime päivinä. Se on voinut olla Pohjolan Liikenteen kuljettajakoulutuksessa. ZLP-615 on siis vuoden 2017 bussi.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tänään nähty Ruskeasuon Scanialla kolme uutta teliautoa Nof 1062,1063 ja 1064


Nyt ne seisovat Hakunilan varikolla ja rekkarit menevät seuraavasti:
1062 = CKT-374
1063 = CKT-373
1064 = CKT-375

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 21:10 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 16:30 ----------

Åbergin Linjalla on uusi Interlink kylkinumerolla 2 ja rekisterillä VYU-652.

----------


## kuukanko

> Åbergin Linjalla on uusi Interlink kylkinumerolla 2 ja rekisterillä VYU-652.


Se ei ole uusi vaan viime vuonna valmistunut Scanian esittelyauto, joka ehti kiertää monella eri liikennöitsijällä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Se ei ole uusi vaan viime vuonna valmistunut Scanian esittelyauto, joka ehti kiertää monella eri liikennöitsijällä.


Tosiaan, jäin jotenkin siihen käsitykseen, että olisi uusi.

Lentoparkin poistuneita Citywidejä löytyy muuten ainakin 2 kpl Mikkelistä Soisalolta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

HelB:n uusia Volvoja:

1701 = CKS-441 2-akselinen
1702 = CKS-442 2-akselinen
1703 = CKS-443 teli
1704 = CKS-440 teli

----------


## KriZuu

Savonlinjan uudet Volvo 8900LE:t kantavat numeroita 10 - 54 ja Trafi löytää kilviksi JKM-810 - 854.

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteen uudet Volvo-katurit Tampereelle näyttäisivät puolestaan olevan #1 - 5, EON-381 - 385.

----------


## KriZuu

Korsisaarelle kolmas Iveco Crossway tänä vuonna, #18 RKT-784.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Korsisaarelle kolmas Iveco Crossway tänä vuonna, #18 RKT-784.


Oletko aivan varma siitä, että rekisteritunnuksen kirjaimet ovat järjestyksessä RKT?

----------


## KriZuu

> Oletko aivan varma siitä, että rekisteritunnuksen kirjaimet ovat järjestyksessä RKT?


Jep, mun kirjoitusmoka. RTK tosiaan.

----------


## Zambo

> Korsisaarelle kolmas Iveco Crossway tänä vuonna, #18 RKT-784.


Korsisaarella alkaa olemaan hyvin kalustoa kasassa, jos Nurmijärven kilpailutuksessa käy flaksi. Euro6 tarve on merkittävä.

----------


## Karosa

Eskelisen Lapin Linjoille on tullut uusi Volvo 9700HD-teli, kilvelle LOA-688.

----------


## Karosa

Pohjolan Liikenne #429, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-943
Pohjolan Liikenne #434, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-948
Pohjolan Liikenne #435, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-964
Pohjolan Liikenne #442, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-962

----------


## Miska Törö

Lehtimäen Liikenne VDL Citea LLE-127 EOR-821

----------


## jtm

> Lehtimäen Liikenne VDL Citea LLE-127 EOR-821


Tämähän pyörinyt shuttle-ajossa hki-vantaalla. Eikös tämä ollut esittely auto eikä uusi?

----------


## Miska Törö

> Tämähän pyörinyt shuttle-ajossa hki-vantaalla. Eikös tämä ollut esittely auto eikä uusi?


Joo ilmeisesti kävi tuuramassa Citaroa. 11 päivä tuli ja oli käytössä 19.12 järjestettävässä Harjulan Setlementin "Joulubussi" kuljetuksessa. Oli samana aamuna myös heittänyt kierroksen 4R:nä Harjuviidantieltä Vipusenkadulle. Oli esittelyautona Belgiassa, mutta Suomeen rekisteröity vasta äskettäin.

----------


## Eppu

> Joo ilmeisesti kävi tuuramassa Citaroa. 11 päivä tuli ja oli käytössä 19.12 järjestettävässä Harjulan Setlementin "Joulubussi" kuljetuksessa. Oli samana aamuna myös heittänyt kierroksen 4R:nä Harjuviidantieltä Vipusenkadulle. Oli esittelyautona Belgiassa, mutta Suomeen rekisteröity vasta äskettäin.


Ilmeisesti on tarkoitus kuitenkin juuri Lahteen kotiuttaa tämä auto? Olisi kuiteski sopiva auto esim. linjalle 11.

----------


## Zetor

> Tämähän pyörinyt shuttle-ajossa hki-vantaalla. Eikös tämä ollut esittely auto eikä uusi?


On ihan uusi. Kävi toki messuilla näytillä ennen toimitusta Lehtimäen Liikenteelle. Sillä ei siis ole ajettu esittelyajoa eikä se ole ollut rekisterissä ennen Suomeen toimitusta.

----------


## Miska Törö

> On ihan uusi. Kävi toki messuilla näytillä ennen toimitusta Lehtimäen Liikenteelle. Sillä ei siis ole ajettu esittelyajoa eikä se ole ollut rekisterissä ennen Suomeen toimitusta.


On ilmeisesti tarkoitus teipata Lsl.n tilaajaväreihin ja alkaa ajamaan normilinjaa Lahdessa

----------


## antsa

> Pohjolan Liikenne #429, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-943
> Pohjolan Liikenne #434, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-948
> Pohjolan Liikenne #435, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-964
> Pohjolan Liikenne #442, VDL Citea LLE-127 = EOV-962


Lisää Pohjolaa : 421 EOV-968
422 EOV-966
424 EOV-958
426 EOV-960
427 EOV-967
428 EOV-942
431 EOV-945
432 EOV-946
436 EOV-949
438 EOV-950
440 EOV-952
441 EOV-963
443 EOV-953
joten muutama puuttuu

----------


## kalle.

Ja Trafi on saanut jo tilaston valmiiksi, sen mukaan Suomessa rekisteröitiin vuonna 2017 uusia busseja yhteensä 514 kappaletta.
Viisi eniten rekisteröityä merkkiä oli:
1) Mercedes-Benz, 139 kpl
2) Volvo, 128 kpl
3) VDL, 34 kpl
4) Mercedes-Benz-Automet, 33 kpl
5) Setra, 22 kpl.

Jostain syystä nuo Mercedes-Benz-Automet bussit on sitten laskettu erikseen muista Mercedes-Benz busseista, toki näin on tehty aiempinakin vuosina.
Aika paljon uusien rekisteröinnit väheni vuoteen 2016 verrattuna, jolloin kilvitettiin 586 uutta bussia.
Vertailun vuoksi Ruotsissa meni 2017 kilpiin 1212 uutta linja-autoa.

----------


## Miska

> 5) Setra, 22 kpl.


Setran osalta viime vuosi taisi olla ennätyksellisen hyvä. Olisikohan suunnilleen samanlaisiin lukemiin päästy ehkä joskus 80-luvun lopun parhaina vuosina, jolloin Savonlinja hankki paljon Setroja ja moniin taloihin tuli yksittäiskappaleina erityisesti midikokoista S210HD-mallia.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Scanian myynti ei ole sujunut. Alkava vuosi näyttää paremmalta. On peiliin katsomisen paikka ja ehkä on jo katsottukin.

----------


## Noksu

PL 439:n rekisteri on EOV-951.

----------


## bernemi

Kuukankon sivuilta puuttuvia uusia Citeoia:
PL 425 EOV-965
PL 426 EOV-960
PL 434 EOV-948
PL 437 EOV-969

----------


## Miska Törö

> Ilmeisesti on tarkoitus kuitenkin juuri Lahteen kotiuttaa tämä auto? Olisi kuiteski sopiva auto esim. linjalle 11.


Juttelin Lsl kanssa ja heidän mukaansa lehtimäki olisi teippaamassa auton lsl tilaajaväreihin.12 ja 13 päivä Maaliskuuta on ollut käytössä linjalla 11.

----------


## killerpop

> Scanian myynti ei ole sujunut. Alkava vuosi näyttää paremmalta. On peiliin katsomisen paikka ja ehkä on jo katsottukin.


Kattelin Trafin avoimesta datasta kaikki kilpiin laitetut uudet bussit ajalta 1.1.201830.9.2018 ja Scania on tämän vuoden murskavoittaja. Tosin näistäkin lähes kaikki ovat Citywidejä, vain 9 kpl Interlinkkejä ja 2 Higeriä.
Mikäli kiinnostaa vertailla, niin tässä se 2018 aineisto https://bussikirjasto.fi/20180930rekisteröinnit.pdf

----------

